

You’re Not a Data Scientist - fuad
https://medium.com/@chuckrussell/you-re-not-a-data-scientist-f2a75e5abd55

======
buckbova
And most Software Engineers never "engineer" a dang thing, but I'm not one to
nitpick and rant about nonsense titles.

